# Weight Loss Help



## careyjm (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

Just joined mainly because I want to and desperately need to lose about 3 stone. I am at weight watchers again !!! but it does'nt seem to be shifting and I am getting disheartened. Thought it would be really valuable to get advice from people in the same battle. What has worked for you ?

Any advice would be gladly accepted

Thanks

Jacque


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Jaque, it can be difficult to shift the weight when you are on insulin. How much do you normally inject? You may find that, by reducing your carbohydrate intake, you can reduce your insulin doses and this will help - don't change your doses without approval from your medical team though, if this is not something you would normally do yourself - they know you far better than any of us! One thing that helps a lot of people is keeping a food diary and calculating your daily intake of the various elements - fat, protein, and particularly carbohydrate as this is what directly affects blood usgar levels the most. Although you are on WW, you may be surprised at what you discover - remember that most weight loss programs are not aimed at people with diabetes, so you need to bear in mind that the menus you are given may need to be adapted in order to improve your blood sugar control.

Are you able to exercise? Regular exercise, as well as burning calories and improving your metabolism, will do wonders for your insulin sensitivity - again meaning that you may be able to reduce doses and this can help speed up weight loss.

Hope this helps, I'm sure there are others who will give their tips to help you get towards your goals! Also, remember not to make your goal too big - although you want to lose three stones, think instead of smaller goals - perhaps a couple of pounds a week - so that the goal becomes more manageable. Good luck!


----------



## allisonb (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there.  I'm type 1 and have been on insulin since diagnosis in 2003.  I've recently lost 6 stone with Slimming World.  My weight loss has obviously slowed down considerably now but I am finding that increasing my exercise has started to make a real difference.  Even if it's just a ten minute walk every other day, or occasionally I can be found running up and down our two flights of stairs at home once the kids have gone to bed!  I've tried Weight Watchers in the past and have never really got on with it, I don't like the idea of counting points each day.  I've completely changed my eating habits and it's made a real difference to how much insulin I now use.  The thing to remember too is don't be disheartened if you don't lose as much as you're expecting to each week, as long as you keep at it it'll be worth it.


----------



## eat2live (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi and welcome

my daughter does WW and loves it, i find slimming world better for me, i was dx type 2 9 weeks ago, diet only, i have lost 18lbs on SW would have liked more as it seems slower to shift now i'm older
but never mind its still coming off, i find i eat all the right things and i can control my carbs too,

after a few weeks i started excersicing, now i swim twice a week, use my treadmill and rebounder, ,


----------



## careyjm (Jul 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Jaque, it can be difficult to shift the weight when you are on insulin. How much do you normally inject? You may find that, by reducing your carbohydrate intake, you can reduce your insulin doses and this will help - don't change your doses without approval from your medical team though, if this is not something you would normally do yourself - they know you far better than any of us! One thing that helps a lot of people is keeping a food diary and calculating your daily intake of the various elements - fat, protein, and particularly carbohydrate as this is what directly affects blood usgar levels the most. Although you are on WW, you may be surprised at what you discover - remember that most weight loss programs are not aimed at people with diabetes, so you need to bear in mind that the menus you are given may need to be adapted in order to improve your blood sugar control.
> 
> Are you able to exercise? Regular exercise, as well as burning calories and improving your metabolism, will do wonders for your insulin sensitivity - again meaning that you may be able to reduce doses and this can help speed up weight loss.
> 
> Hope this helps, I'm sure there are others who will give their tips to help you get towards your goals! Also, remember not to make your goal too big - although you want to lose three stones, think instead of smaller goals - perhaps a couple of pounds a week - so that the goal becomes more manageable. Good luck!



Many Thanks for this, have to say the carbs counting is still something I don't have a grip on.  I am trying to increase my exercise lucky enought to have a pilates Machine and treadmill and as a family we are yrying to be active too.


----------



## careyjm (Jul 11, 2011)

allisonb said:


> Hi there.  I'm type 1 and have been on insulin since diagnosis in 2003.  I've recently lost 6 stone with Slimming World.  My weight loss has obviously slowed down considerably now but I am finding that increasing my exercise has started to make a real difference.  Even if it's just a ten minute walk every other day, or occasionally I can be found running up and down our two flights of stairs at home once the kids have gone to bed!  I've tried Weight Watchers in the past and have never really got on with it, I don't like the idea of counting points each day.  I've completely changed my eating habits and it's made a real difference to how much insulin I now use.  The thing to remember too is don't be disheartened if you don't lose as much as you're expecting to each week, as long as you keep at it it'll be worth it.



Yes the exercise is key will let you know how I get on.


----------

